# Log Box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

A friend of mine a year and a half ago was camping by this lake with his buddies. A big wind came up abruptly as they were standing around the fire trading great adventures. Suddenly a cedar tree blew over and pinned three of them to the ground. The others rushed to cut the out to rescue them.

My friend was the only one seriously hurt. he had a broken right leg and a smashed ankle. To make the story short, after much surgery and therapy he was able to sort of walk and he fell again and re-broke his ankle. They re-did the surgery on his ankle and and it was healing fine and he had a stroke. He is only 53yo and had some brain damage along with some paralysis of his left side.

While recuperating his buddies would come to visit and one day one of them brought him a piece of fire wood from the tree. He then later asked me to make him something from the block of wood for a remembrance of the experience. So here is what I made.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Try again on the pictures:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is *SWEET!!!*


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Cherriville Chuck Thanks for fixing my booboo.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s amazing Herb, well done


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope that is the beginning of better luck for your friend Herb.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gee Herb. That is really original. Oddly enough, I had a dream about converting a log into a box a couple of nights ago. Do you think the bark will stay on? I have a number of large diameter logs as yard decor, and the bark has come off all of them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Herb. Your friend should really appreciate the end result.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Gee Herb. That is really original. Oddly enough, I had a dream about converting a log into a box a couple of nights ago. Do you think the bark will stay on? I have a number of large diameter logs as yard decor, and the bark has come off all of them.


Tom this log was soaking wet when I cut the slabs off. I put it in the shop before Christmas to dry, after I did that. Just last week I started to make the box, and the bark slipped off. I cleaned up all the ;loose stuff next to the wood and sloshed on the TB II and then put the bark back on and clamped it down. Seems to be holding good.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Herb,you certainly have a knack for making things that people like.Hope your friend, is on the mend. James jj777746.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

WOW!!! That looks amazing Herb. That gives me a few ideas for a project I have. My original idea was nothing this nice. 

Hope this helps bring your friend some piece of mind with all that he has and is going through!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

With all the mix up I had with posting the pictures I guess I deleted one of the end view. so here it is.
Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Herb, you never cease to amaze us with your great projects.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Indeed a great project made even better as a gift.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just dawned on me that the hinges and latch seem to be made of wood. Did you make those too? Somehow I don't think you can find hardware with the perfect curve like that. How about a close up of the hinges and latch?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are a good friend Herb!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Double neat on this one -- make it a triple. Got to include originality.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Unique and very creative. Why didn't I think of that? Like the wood hinges!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That's really creative and well done, Herb. Your skills are impressive.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

That would be one log I would never split for firewood...BEAUTIFUL...! ! !

...love how you solved the loose bark issue...gotta remember that one...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just dawned on me that the hinges and latch seem to be made of wood. Did you make those too? Somehow I don't think you can find hardware with the perfect curve like that. How about a close up of the hinges and latch?


Tom, I don't have any pic's of the hinges alone. They are pretty simple,They did have to be ground out to conform to the curvature ,not the same on each. They are buried in the bark so that they attach to the wood. I will look and see if I have the first ones that broke when I installed them and send a picture of it.
Herb


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

My goodness, Herb. You really know how to separate the men from the boys - I barely scrape into the latter category. Did you slice up the log with a bandsaw or a chainsaw?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What imagination and skill Herb, amazing.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That was a great choice on how to use the log to make the keepsake box.

I'm sure he will like the box and hopefully, it will give him a reason to continue his healing from the ordeal.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Great job Herb !! Very special box for a good friend!


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Original, creative, useful, beautifully crafted -- and a real conversation starter -- he must be very pleased with it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just dawned on me that the hinges and latch seem to be made of wood. Did you make those too? Somehow I don't think you can find hardware with the perfect curve like that. How about a close up of the hinges and latch?


Tom, here are some pictures of some that broke when installing and I had to re-make them.
It took about 3 sets before I got usable ones. The cedar likes to split easily, that is why cedar makes good shingles for roofs. But this illustrates how much they had to be ground out conform to the curvature of the log.
Herb


----------



## OldCurmudgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

This is so original and creative! Amazing! And a very nice gesture to your friend. Hope he gets better.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Even though unlucky events brought this all about. I can't think of a nicer way to tell him, "You are my friend". A true friend you are Herb. He is a lucky man in that respect.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

An update on the box, I gave it to him on Monday and he was very genuinely happy with it. It sets in his living room off to the side of the gas fireplace on the hearth. It kind of looks at home there too. Just what he needed to cheer him up a bit.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent!!!!


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well done, Herb. It's an inspiration to "think outside the log." ;-)


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It is amazing, you are a good friend.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Just got back home last night, ckecked in here this morning and saw this thread. Great job, Herb!!!
I have to say though that putting it beside the fireplace is tempting fate...on a Winter night when his ankle is throbbing. (Always blame the inanimate object.  )


----------

